# Leseberechtigung für Apache



## kesnw (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Datei, auf die ausschließlich der Apache-Server Zugriff haben darf. Wie kann ich sowas realisieren?

Danke!


----------



## Helmut Klein (8. Februar 2005)

Unter welchem Benutzer läuft denn dein Apache?

Falls er, z.B. unter dem Benutzer "apache" läuft, brauchst du lediglich folgendes auszuführen:


```
# chown apache:nogroup datei
# chmod 600 datei
```

Unter welchem Benutzer dein Apache läuft findest du heraus indem du "ps aux" ausführst.
Oder einfach in der httpd.conf nachsehen, welchen Wert "User" hat.


----------

